# Elmsford, NY: Rocco 2yr. M GSD



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Recieved this gorgeous boy in an email. Not sure how far he is from me yet, but would be willing to help if there is a reputable rescue interested.

Hi Everybody......

I received this from my friend Lynn , from German Shepherd Rescue of Dutchess County. This dog Rocco is in need of saving! His owners couldn't afford to keep him , left town and poor Rocco has would up in the Elmsford Animal Shelter. 

If you think you can help him please go get him. He is only 2 years old and Shepherds don't do well in kennels. He's not too big but is a purebred Shepherd. He lived with a 9 year old boxer so is good with other dogs and has a nice personality. The Shepherd rescue just doesn't have room for him right now. The boxer however was taken in by a boxer rescue group. 

So , if you can help or know somebody who can , please go get ROCCO as soon as possible.
Thanks.
Barbara

Email: [email protected]


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Holy cow! Another stunning boy!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*

Bump.

he is gorgeous boy


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*

He is gorgeous! This is just over 2hrs south of Albany. Does anyone know anything about this shelter? If it's the "Elmsford Animal Shelter" that I found they claim to be no kill but house ~500 dogs and 700 cats....That's alot of animals.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*

I am going to find out for sure by tomorrow so we know if he should be in urgent or nonurgent. He is quite the stunner!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*

Danni please keep us posted.

TANDB, I have never heard of them, you are right that is a lot of animals.


----------



## Snikki (Feb 11, 2003)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*



> Originally Posted By: TANDBHe is gorgeous! This is just over 2hrs south of Albany. Does anyone know anything about this shelter? If it's the "Elmsford Animal Shelter" that I found they claim to be no kill but house ~500 dogs and 700 cats....That's alot of animals.


I live very close to this shelter. Dogs stay there for YEARS, so this dog is in no danger. They are also have not been rescue friendly in the past, but I don't know if that has changed.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Elmsford, NY- Rocco, M, Blk/Tn STUNNING*

Thanks Snikki. I emailed them asking how long he has... but havent heard back as of yet.


----------

